# How long does it take to dry your Golden?



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I am curious how long it takes people to dry their goldens with a forced air dryer.

When I dry Bentley, I try to get him bone dry all the way down to the skin. It takes me at least 45 minutes and sometimes an hour using a Kool Dry. 

Is that similar to other people?


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Mr. Bojangles said:


> I am curious how long it takes people to dry their goldens with a forced air dryer.
> 
> When I dry Bentley, I try to get him bone dry all the way down to the skin. It takes me at least 45 minutes and sometimes an hour using a Kool Dry.
> 
> Is that similar to other people?


Yep! 45min-1 hour for bone dry.


----------

